# Uh Oh ! ....Not Another One !



## nononono (Mar 18, 2019)

*One Hundred Ten...Eleven....Twelve.....Thirteen.....*

*Something smells like Arkancide.......Again.*



*Alan Krueger, Top Economic Advisor to Clinton and Obama Dead at 58 From Suicide
*
by Cristina Laila 
March 18, 2019 


*The family of Alan Krueger, a Princeton University economist and former economic advisor to Bill Clinton and Barack Obama said he committed suicide over the weekend.*

Alan Krueger, 58, died on Saturday.

Krueger’s family released a statement : 

“It is with tremendous sadness we share that Professor Alan B. Krueger, beloved husband, father, son, brother, and Princeton professor of economics, took his own life over the weekend. The family requests the time and space to grieve and remember him. In lieu of flowers, we encourage those wishing to honor Alan to make a contribution to the charity of their choice "

Princeton did not specify the cause of death in their announcement, only stating, “Princeton University is saddened to share that Alan Krueger, James Madison Professor of Political Economy, passed away over the weekend.”

Alan Krueger served as former President Clinton’s Chief Economist at the Department of Labor, and as Assistant Secretary of the Treasury for Economic Policy and chair of the White House Council of Economic Advisers under President Obama, Princeton said.

In a statement, Obama called Krueger “a fundamentally good and decent man.”

“Alan was someone who was deeper than numbers on a screen and charts on a page,” Obama said. “He saw economic policy not as a matter of abstract theories, but as a way to make people’s lives better,” The Examiner reported.

*Of note below :*

" _Krueger signed a 2018 amici curiae brief that expressed support for 
Harvard University in the Students for Fair Admissions v. Harvard lawsuit._ [19] "

*Something is rotten here...*

*I smell a testimony that was about to be given....*


----------

